# Respirator



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

As anyone ever given a air flow respirator a shot or used this one.

http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com...m-fresh-air-respirator-half-mask-one-man.html


----------



## sprayguy3000 (Mar 18, 2013)

Got one a couple months ago. It's great! It feels like your breathing normal and doesn't get all hot and sweaty.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I used to use a Bullock that would supply three workers (discussions here on PT in the past, you may be able to search for it).

they are fantastic. I swear I got an clean air rush with it. The pick up was about 50 feet from where we were working and it had a simple paper filter. The air would then be filtered through a charcoal filter before delivery to the workers. Cleaner air than what you are breathing now sitting in front of your computer.

The positive pressure of the mask would allow NO bad air for you to breathe. They can also work with facial hair - although not recommended. 

Being connected to the supply hose can present some mobility problems.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks or the input! Spraying these industrial coatings can be a real threat and every saftety precaution should be taken.


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

Here's another one that people seem to like..

Hobby Air II Respirator 80' Hose 1/2 Mask: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


I've seen stated that it's not intended for commercial use but I'm thinking about keeping one around the house for my personal projects - mostly interior trim. Also found it cheaper on other sites.

Anybody have any experience with the Hobby Fresh Air Respirators? Also, for trimming out an interior, which would make the most sense as far as comfort and manuverability in tight spaces - a half mask, full face mask or the hood?

Not trying to hijack a thread. Just figured I'd continue the respirator chat instead of starting a new thread.


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

Also seen this one around for a good price:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Supplied-fr...921?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5894617ca9


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't do any interior spraying but if I did.....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

^ Reminds me of the Nazi villain from the first _Hellboy_ movie.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I like the wallpaper.


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

That's the way I feel when I'm done brushin trim.


----------

